# Where will Bremont be in 20-30 years? Particularly the MBII..



## 021411

I'm relatively new to the brand and honestly heard about it here on WUS. The more I read about it (Bremont) the more I'm drawn into the brand and the driving force behind it. 
For an average joe like me, and I mean average, spending $5000 USD on a watch is just plain crazy. Well not totally crazy but it's not something I would do every year or two. I don't see myself owning multiple watches in this price range. 

I'm really drawn into the MBII and would like to own it if I can be swayed to spend five grand on one.. I've read the specs and watched the videos. Which brings me to my topic... If I buy an MBII now, where do you think it will be in 20-30 years? For the record, I'm not going to buy it only to lock it up in a safe for the sake of flipping it in the distant future. It will be a watch that will be worn. I'm just curious how much value it will hold later on, ala Rolex.

This will obviously be my first major watch purchase.


----------



## sweets

Well, I have to say that Bremont have made a pretty confident start in the business, which bodes well for their longevity.
As does the passion for the business held by Nick and Giles, the brothers who founded it and run it (whom I've met on several occasions). They both have at least 20 years before retirement too, so that'll help.
They timed their start in the business appallingly (in terms of worldwide economic woes), so to have got this far with such elan leads me to believe that they aren't going away any time soon.
So I don't think Bremont will be disappearing.
How about the MBII?
Well, there is much talk about service options for Bremont watches including the replacement of all wearing parts at very reasonable rates, including the case front and/or barrel. So even if it is damaged, a very high level of maintenance is available.
I think (from my point of view) that there are many features designed into the MBII (and other models) that will ensure great longevity for any Bremont watch. Case hardening, Trip-tick case, sapphire crystal, antiand dare I say it, a base movement which is plentiful and easily worked on. For the MBII and U2 you can add the shock resistance element, and anti-magnetic properties. They are built to survive a good level of abuse, I think.
So I don't think that the watch will suffer over extended periods either.
You've just got to make sure you don't lose it..........

Of course, i don't have a crystal ball, but I think that most things are in place to allow the brand and their products to thrive and survive a long time.

Dave


----------



## heb

Upgraded with the ETA 2892 movement. Probably COSC'd.

heb


----------



## mattjmcd

I think you would be happy with an MBII over a long period since the design is both fresh and timeless at the same time. As previously mentioned, they are built hell-for-stout, so hard use should be no problem. 

As to the company and its longevity... who knows? I reckon that they might've folded already if they didn't have a reasonably sustainable business model. Truth to tell, though, I know nothing about the business or their finances etc. If it were me, that would be a factor to consider, but not a deciding factor. 

If you can get to a Bremont event with Nick or Giles, be warned that you should bring your checkbook! Nick in particular is an amazing ambassador for his brand and for the whole ethos surrounding the watches. After meeting them, you'll probably want to buy the watch!b-)


----------



## Spit161

They are a fantastic brand, and Nick and Giles are great gentlemen, who run a very tight nit company! They seem to have a great business model and, I think, will be around for many years.
Regarding the MBII, it is a great watch and well worth the money - you will not regret any potential purchase, trust me!

cheers.


----------



## bydandie

heb said:


> Upgraded with the ETA 2892 movement. Probably COSC'd.
> 
> heb


Why, given all current movements are COSC?

Personally, I believe within the next 5-10 years all Bremont watches will be made in the UK and bespoke modifications and in-house movements will be forthcoming.

The MB2 is the start of the 'Made in Britain' strategy and has been embraced by military aviators worldwide (due to discounts to them resulting from the watches not being on sale within the AD network I'd imagine). It amuses me that the current Sicura/Breitling brand claims heritage back to the late 1800's when the current brand dates from the 1980's and people buy into these faceless brands when the English brothers are real and approachable. This approachability will drive the brand forward far beyond the current defacto brands in my opinion.

You may even say that Bremont may be viewed as the tipping point for british horology becoming mainstream in the luxury marketplace again. One thing is for certain though, you buy a Bremont watch and you become part of a wider family, more so than the other brands IMHO.


----------



## Spit161

bydandie said:


> You may even say that Bremont may be viewed as the tipping point for british horology becoming mainstream in the luxury marketplace again.


I agree. 
I think that Bremont will follow the route that Hope ( Mountain bike parts ) took. They started off as a small company, grew, and are now world renowned for quality and technology. 
Bremont has both of those things in their watches, for sure.

cheers.


----------



## vipereaper30

I think that you should consider where Nick & Giles have positioned the brand from the start and where they will go from here. Considering that they are only making about 3000 watches per year and don't really plan on much bigger production runs in the future bodes well for the luxury value of the brand. Rolex pumps out how many 10's of thousands? Combine this with the, IMO, obvious direction for Bremont to produce more out of the UK and I think you have the perfect opportunity to pick up a classic watch from a budding high-end watch co.

Speaking as a Bremont owner (Alt1-C), my impression is that Bremonts are really only truly appreciated in the flesh. Other's might disagree, but I consider my Bremont to have the class and quality of a GO fused with the functional nature of a Sinn or Fortis. It really is a spectacular piece! In addition, my USAF squadron will be placing an LE order in the very near future that is going to be heads and shoulders above previous LEs with the other B brand.

I'll echo other's comments on the English brothers, 5 minutes with them and you'll want to buy more than one of their stunning timepieces! Two incredible gentlemen with a great passion for some of the finer things in life.


----------



## mattjmcd

vipereaper30 said:


> ...Speaking as a Bremont owner (Alt1-C), my impression is that Bremonts are really only truly appreciated in the flesh. Other's might disagree, but I consider my Bremont to have the class and quality of a GO fused with the functional nature of a Sinn or Fortis.


It's funny that you should say this.

For me, GO is one of those brands that occupies a lot of my imagination. I love the movements, the overall aesthetic, and the sheer WIS-appeal. Just for grins I went into the local Swatch Group AD a few days ago and had a look at the Senator Navigators- especially the basic no-date model. The GO obviously gets major points for a solid manufacture movement, BUT...

the Bremont ( the MBII mind you ) has some really great technology built in

the Bremont has a very reliable and very accurate motor, manufacture or not

the Bremont has a modern/classic aesthetic that easily rivals the basic GO for overall quality and finish (IMNSHO)

the Bremont is probably found on fewer wrists, and

the Bremont is quite a bit less expensive

What's not to like!

The young lady at the retailer spent a fair bit of time checking out my Bremont while I handled the GO. It was her first time seeing a Bremont in the metal and it was obvious that she was very impressed.


----------



## 021411

I haven't abandoned this post yet. I've been reading and digesting the information and opinions given. Good stuff..


----------



## mattjmcd

Any further ideas on a possible purchase? 

I watched a gaggle of warbirds fly over my house this evening and it reminded me of the POF guys putting together the P-51 for the big show in the UK. I love that Bremont is so intimately involved with preservation of that bit of history.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Where will you be in 20 or 30 years from now? Hard to say. I like to say within the next 2 to 5 years. I am starting to become a big fan with Bremont, and I am looking at the BC Solo. I would like to see them grow into a bigger watch company with more models. I am not a fan of in house movements, then the price of the watches goes up, but they may start in house movements within 6 years from now. in 20 to 30 years, Richmont group may start putting there tenticals all the Bremont.


----------



## clew84

mattjmcd said:


> It's funny that you should say this.
> 
> For me, GO is one of those brands that occupies a lot of my imagination. I love the movements, the overall aesthetic, and the sheer WIS-appeal. Just for grins I went into the local Swatch Group AD a few days ago and had a look at the Senator Navigators- especially the basic no-date model. The GO obviously gets major points for a solid manufacture movement, BUT...
> 
> the Bremont ( the MBII mind you ) has some really great technology built in
> 
> the Bremont has a very reliable and very accurate motor, manufacture or not
> 
> the Bremont has a modern/classic aesthetic that easily rivals the basic GO for overall quality and finish (IMNSHO)
> 
> the Bremont is probably found on fewer wrists, and
> 
> the Bremont is quite a bit less expensive
> 
> What's not to like!
> 
> The young lady at the retailer spent a fair bit of time checking out my Bremont while I handled the GO. It was her first time seeing a Bremont in the metal and it was obvious that she was very impressed.


I think Bremont has a way to go before they are the equal of Glashutte. Glashutte's build quality and in-house movements put it above Bremont. Not to say Bremont does not make good watches or they are not high quality, I just think you might be short-changing Glashutte a little here by comparing them to a relatively new watch company.

Still, I think it will be very interesting to see where Bremont goes. They have a lot of competition in pilot/aviation watches (IWC, Breitling, etc) but they seem to be gathering a good, loyal following and grabbing some attention. If anything, that is where they have it over Glashutte - a better message/marketing strategy that brings people to the brand (association).


----------



## mattjmcd

clew84 said:


> I think Bremont has a way to go before they are the equal of Glashutte. Glashutte's build quality and in-house movements put it above Bremont. Not to say Bremont does not make good watches or they are not high quality, I just think you might be short-changing Glashutte a little here by comparing them to a relatively new watch company.
> 
> Still, I think it will be very interesting to see where Bremont goes. They have a lot of competition in pilot/aviation watches (IWC, Breitling, etc) but they seem to be gathering a good, loyal following and grabbing some attention. If anything, that is where they have it over Glashutte - a better message/marketing strategy that brings people to the brand (association).


I agree with all of the above except the suggestion that I am selling GO short in any way. Rather, I acknowledge that GO is fantastic- it's one of my favorite brands, along with IWC- and thus praise Bremont all the more. But for the ETA engine ( which at this price point is a huge mark IN FAVOR of Bremont, since I want the watch to work, be bullet-proof, and be easy to service in the long term ) they are offering something that in most respects is better than GO.


----------



## CaptLeslie

I remember when I was about 13 years old my sister had a friend who drove a Porsche 356. I fell in love with that car and have admired Porsche autos ever since. They have never given up their desire to make the best performance and handling cars on the planet! I feel BREMONT brings that same desire to make a watch that is true to form and function and is one that will endure the test of time! Watches, planes, and cars, what more can an old man lust after!:-d Cheers Jim.


----------



## mattjmcd

CaptLeslie said:


> Watches, planes, and cars, what more can an old man lust after!:-d Cheers Jim.


You can add fine wine and fine women to that list! Although I suspect that a Porsche is much less fuss.


----------



## vipereaper30

clew84 said:


> I think Bremont has a way to go before they are the equal of Glashutte. Glashutte's build quality and in-house movements put it above Bremont. Not to say Bremont does not make good watches or they are not high quality, I just think you might be short-changing Glashutte a little here by comparing them to a relatively new watch company.
> 
> Still, I think it will be very interesting to see where Bremont goes. They have a lot of competition in pilot/aviation watches (IWC, Breitling, etc) but they seem to be gathering a good, loyal following and grabbing some attention. If anything, that is where they have it over Glashutte - a better message/marketing strategy that brings people to the brand (association).


I think you have a big part of it there in your last sentence clew. It's not that I'm disparaging Glashutte Original at all, GO is one of my favorite brands along with A. Lange & Sohne. Before I get any more spears in my direction I want to point out that I didn't make a comparison with Lange as I don't think it's even close. Despite Bremont's lack of in-house movements _at this point in time_, I personally feel that the class and quality is on par with the GO brand. Their product has a totally different niche however, so I can see why the comparison might seem unfair.


----------



## valdarrant

I concur exactly.....I will help take some spears...when you are right you are right....and you are right!!!!


----------



## ccoffin1333

I'm fairly new to the brand having read about it on WUS and TZ and in Watchtime and it has become number one on my next purchase list. I also have to echo the previous posts, I met Nick yesterday and I felt guilty not buying a watch. They have such great story to tell and they do a great job at, that you want to be a part of it.


----------



## Janne

20-30 years? With greater propability - gone. Or sold off to one of the watch manufacturinbg giants.

Unless Bremont goes mainstream, there are only so many WIS that would like to buy one. The must move from an Enthusiasts watchbrand, to a Quality peoples brand.

A very difficult task....


----------



## bydandie

Janne said:


> 20-30 years? With greater propability - gone. Or sold off to one of the watch manufacturinbg giants.
> 
> Unless Bremont goes mainstream, there are only so many WIS that would like to buy one. The must move from an Enthusiasts watchbrand, to a Quality peoples brand.
> 
> A very difficult task....


This interests me, are IWC, Panerai or even Breguet mainstream? If Bremont find a niche then they have every chance of succeeding.


----------



## Spit161

bydandie said:


> This interests me, are IWC, Panerai or even Breguet mainstream?


They are more mainstream that Bremont, and less mainstream than Rolex. Put it that way.

cheers.


----------



## Janne

Rolex may not be mainstram but everybody knows the brand.
From Santa's Grotto in Afganistan, to the Jungles of Grand Cayman!
IWC - old brand
Panerai - if the Gnome wears one - marketing sucess!
Brequet - supported by parent company. Not sure how much profit they make i reality... Prestige brand for te Parent Co.

Tht is going to be the challenge for the owners. If they survive the next decade or so, they should be wll known enough to make it.
Then of course somebody will try to buy them out, which they wil be happy to do, if the cash is right...


----------



## bydandie

Janne said:


> Rolex may not be mainstram but everybody knows the brand.
> From Santa's Grotto in Afganistan, to the Jungles of Grand Cayman!
> IWC - old brand
> Panerai - if the Gnome wears one - marketing sucess!
> Brequet - supported by parent company. Not sure how much profit they make i reality... Prestige brand for te Parent Co.
> 
> Tht is going to be the challenge for the owners. If they survive the next decade or so, they should be wll known enough to make it.
> Then of course somebody will try to buy them out, which they wil be happy to do, if the cash is right...


Can I state quite confidently that they won't.


----------



## G-F

I think Bremont will be a great success! If the brothers continue their great work, they might as well become the next Panerai. I think they will have an in-house movement in the near future. Then, nothing can stop them from offering more upscale watches.

I hope they don't sell their company anytime soon. I fear that a big group would probably make all the wrong moves and Bremont would stop being Bremont.


----------



## valdarrant

I find these generalizations fascinating....Would like to share some recent experience...just spent a whirlwind trip with a group of wealthly individuals....some did not wear watches....the only consistent Brand and you can BET I was looking wasRolex. One guy had a GMT Panerai and my Bremont of course

So this discussion is amazing to me. As far as that list above goes there is not anything mainstream beyond Rolex

I have had some direct conversations on this issue of ownership and there is no selling...


----------



## Janne

Not now, but who knows about the future?
One possible way is that it becomes a sucessful English brand, the owners get tired of flogging watches and want to retire.....

As said, nobody can predict the future.


----------



## vipereaper30

Janne said:


> Not now, but who knows about the future?
> One possible way is that it becomes a sucessful English brand, the owners get tired of flogging watches and want to retire.....
> 
> As said, nobody can predict the future.


Although you claim with great probability that Bremont won't be around. I think this is one of the rare times I disagree with you Janne! Compare Panerai's Marine Chronometer with Bremont's and maybe you'll reconsider. I know we are talking about watch companies but I think the clock provides an indication of the direction that the brothers are taking the brand. I'll take a friendly wager on their future existence any day. In fact I've coordinated a significant limited edition order that has placed my money (and many others) on the line already!

I'm curious to know if you've worn a Bremont? My prediction is that you'll see the light in the next 20-30 years! b-)


----------



## bydandie

The most interesting thing is that Janne has so much to say against a brand he dislikes that he joins in a discussion on the brand forum on WUS!


----------



## Janne

I dislike certain aspects of Bremont - yes. Most of them are not related to the actual physical watch, but to the hype and strange marketing talk around it.
Interested in owning one? Yes. 

No, I have not tried one yet. Which is a problem, as I never spend money of this sort on something I can not touch and feel!


----------



## Spit161

Janne said:


> I dislike certain aspects of Bremont - yes. Most of them are not related to the actual physical watch, but to the hype and strange marketing talk around it.
> Interested in owning one? Yes.
> 
> No, I have not tried one yet. Which is a problem, as I never spend money of this sort on something I can not touch and feel!


Once you wear one, Janne, you will know why we like them so much!
This "strange marketing talk" you speak of, what would it be?

cheers.


----------



## Janne

Spit, my friend, you know .....

Many watchforums had discussions about the Bremont marketing. This is maybe not the correct thread to go there.

It is a very difficult for a business to do, to change from an enthusiast niche to a more mainstream one.

I Bremont started a production in UK (own UK made movement etc) I can see a certain growth.

Compare Bremont to Sinn. Both are watches with interesting tech. Both appeal to "nerds" like us.
Sinn has been around since 1961, but are stil a very minor player in the watch field.

To grow, small makers like this need time, a faithful following and a huge amount of luck to make it long term.

What is the annual production?


----------



## valdarrant

I think Mike P told me less than 3000 ish? Maybe closer to just over 2000ish? Regardless I like ending numbers with "ish"


----------



## Spit161

Janne said:


> Spit, my friend, you know .....
> 
> Many watchforums had discussions about the Bremont marketing. This is maybe not the correct thread to go there.


Janne, I feel that this _is indeed_ the correct thread to go there, as the marketing will play a bit part towards where they end up in 20 or so years.

cheers.


----------



## Janne

OK. Please, flame me gently!
To the English Brothers:

Cut down the talk about aircraft accident, father, emergency landing in France, old pilot Mr Bremont. This, I have read on every printed interview.

I am sure this has shaped both of you, but some personal things should be kept personal. 
My patients do not know, or care, that I almost died 3 times due to bsad accidents in my early 20's. Yes, it has shaped me, but my customers care about the products and services I provide.

Tone down the hyperbole about the tech, as most of it is or has been used by others.

Clarify the modifications to the movement. Some people talk about modifications to the Rotor. True?
An idea of movement improvment: Could you get the movements from Sinn, with the Sinn improvements?

Try to improve the quality of the dial. Less print, more applied elements. 

You have started on the correct road. Continue and success will be yours!

Thank you.
Your Humblest servant, maybe customer soon
Dr Jan the Painless


----------



## Spit161

Janne said:


> OK. Please, flame me gently!


*Unpacks blowtorch*.



Janne said:


> Cut down the talk about aircraft accident, father, emergency landing in France, old pilot Mr Bremont..


But this is what makes Bremont, Bremont.
Without the unique heritage, it would be _just another watchmaking company._



Janne said:


> Clarify the modifications to the movement.


This is definitely one area where I would like Bremont to improve.
I, for one, like to know what is in the watch regardless of the fact that it is a stupidly small O-ring, or screw. It makes the watch, _and_ the brand, _for me._



Janne said:


> An idea of movement improvment: Could you get the movements from Sinn, with the Sinn improvements?


Wouldn't that just make the watch a Sinn with a Bremont logo?

cheers.


----------



## Janne

Maybe Bremont and Sinn could cooperate a bit?
Sinn was developed by a real WW2 pilot, that developed easy to see instrument dials.
Then it was improved on (hugely) by an Engineer. The English bro's have some very very good ideas, but are no engineers (retired investment bankers, correct?)

I WANT BREMONT TO BE "MADE in ENGLAND"

(Not UK. OK?)

3000-ish watches? 20 emplyed inSwitzerland? No, no. =Impossible


----------



## Spit161

Janne said:


> I WANT BREMONT TO BE "MADE in ENGLAND"


Of course we would like Bremont to be truly, "Made in England". But, lets face it, that may never happen, or not at least for quite a few years, as England, I feel, doesn't have the infrastructure that Switzerland (and places like Bienne, in particular) have to support these sort of specialist ventures.
They need to be close to where it is "all happening" at the start, to get a name for, and establish, themselves in the heart of watchmaking. They need to be near to where all the parts are made _at the start_, so it is cost-effective for them to carry on.

cheers.


----------



## Janne

I think that the label "Made in England" would carry the tradition, and boost sales primary in England. And Cayman, we are great patriots here, being this close to the US.

Switzerland is just a few truck driving hours away.
I am unsure about how much has to be manufactured/assembled in UK for that label, but surely there are the manufacturing skills to make the few parts a watch consists of. (excluding the movement).


----------



## vipereaper30

Janne, I agree with all of your points but to varying degrees. Applied elements to the dial and manufacturing and labeling as such in/from England (London?) are your strongest arguments Bremont should be considering. Their story comes across as a little too personal until you meet Nick & Giles in the flesh and see how their lives have been changed by those same events they refer too. It's quite refreshing for those of us that are a bit jaded by typical marketing gimmicks.

To compare with Sinn is appropriate, but Bremont wins in every category IMO as they should at their price points. I really like both brands but find that Bremont is more unique and exclusive which is one of the primary factors that draw me in their direction. If either were to become more like Rolex I would turn and run in the other direction!

It is my hope that manufacturing will shift to the UK to help the brand survive and thrive although I don't find that necessary for them to continue in their niche. I would also prefer if production levels never rose above the 10-20k level, as it appears you would prefer in Bremont's case.

I wouldn't worry about sparking any huge fires around here provided you back up your positions with something constructive as you have. You will find that most Bremont owner's are extremely confident and comfortable with their purchase decisions as they aren't the type to buy a watch for validation as owner's of some brands may (I'm naming any names here at the risk of offending anyone!).


----------



## vipereaper30

valdarrant said:


> I think Mike P told me less than 3000 ish? Maybe closer to just over 2000ish? Regardless I like ending numbers with "ish"


Yes, you are correct although 2500ish is more accurate. :-d


----------



## Janne

There is one more thing Bremont should do:

Contact Kirk Freeport here on island, as they should try to sell here too. Kirk Freeport is one of the major sellers of all the top brands worldwide.
If Bremont could get a representation here, it would spread their name, as lots and lots of tourists shop/look there.
And us WIS people living here of course!


----------



## vipereaper30

Just curious, why do you want Bremont to come to GC if you don't think they are here to stay?


----------



## bydandie

vipereaper30 said:


> Just curious, why do you want Bremont to come to GC if you don't think they are here to stay?


Because then he can hold them, fall in love and join our little band?


----------



## Noodlefish

There was a (quite long) interview / podcast posted a couple of weeks ago, where Nick said, quite clearly, that he hopes to move assembly over to the UK. The date he gave was 'later in the year'. Giles has also mentioned in the past his desire to have a fully UK-assembled watch, starting with the MB... I think the relevant bit was about 18-19 minutes in (from memory)


----------



## Janne

vipereaper30 said:


> Just curious, why do you want Bremont to come to GC if you don't think they are here to stay?


Because it would help them to stay! And yes, I would like to scrutinise one.

There is a shop in Heathrow term 5 that has them i think, but I dislike the sellers there. Very, very pushy.


----------



## Spit161

vipereaper30 said:


> Their story comes across as a little too personal until you meet Nick & Giles in the flesh and see how their lives have been changed by those same events they refer too. It's quite refreshing for those of us that are a bit jaded by typical marketing gimmicks.


Nick and Giles _are_ Bremont.
They make the brand what it is.

cheers.


----------



## valdarrant

bydandie said:


> Because then he can hold them, fall in love and join our little band?


Does that make you Robin Hood? Can I be Tiny Tim?


----------



## bydandie

valdarrant said:


> Does that make you Robin Hood? Can I be Tiny Tim?


Mate I'm little John! :lol:


----------



## Janne

And Spit, is he Friar Tuck?

You guys know they were all a bunch of treehugging g**s?


----------



## Spit161

Janne said:


> And Spit, is he Friar Tuck?


(Lifted off Wiki): "In some tales, he is depicted as a physically fit man and a skilled swordsmanhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swordsman and archerhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archery with a hot-headed temperhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anger. However, most commonly, Tuck is depicted as a fat, baldhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldness and jovial monkhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monk with a great love of alehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ale, though the two are not mutually exclusive. Sometimes, the latter depiction of Tuck is the comic reliefhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comic_relief of the tale"

Not sure if it is a compliment or an insult, Janne!
But hey-ho, if the cap fits, wear it.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Janne

Compliment. Likes good food, drink and company.


----------



## valdarrant

I guess based on Janne's info I must be Maid Marian


----------



## mattjmcd

valdarrant said:


> I guess based on Janne's info I must be Maid Marian


...and CaptLeslie can be the sheriff!


----------



## Janne

The Merry Bremont Boys!


----------



## valdarrant

Guess I need to shave.....


----------



## Spit161

Janne said:


> The Merry Bremont Boys!


Sounds good to me..
I'm feeling the need to get a "Bremont owners club" or "The Merry Bremont Boys" card made for my signature.
Whos up for it!?

cheers.


----------



## bydandie

Spit161 said:


> Sounds good to me..
> I'm feeling the need to get a "Bremont owners club" or "The Merry Bremont Boys" card made for my signature.
> Whos up for it!?
> 
> cheers.


Piers had quite a cool '100% fanboy' logo made up last year.


----------



## Janne

I wonder if Bremont are up to an LE made for us here? That one I would buy without actually seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## vipereaper30

Janne said:


> I wonder if Bremont are up to an LE made for us here? That one I would buy without actually seeing it in the flesh.


Which model would you use? I would be in except for the LE order already placed and another in the concept phase for 1-2 years down the road.

Although a SM version would get me all tingly.


----------



## Janne

I fact, it is the SuperMarine I like the most.
I prefer not to use the short SM, as SadoMasochism is not my thing, and you guys know how the Internet works....


----------



## Spit161

vipereaper30 said:


> Which model would you use? I would be in except for the LE order already placed and another in the concept phase for 1-2 years down the road.
> 
> Although a SM version would get me all tingly.


I'd go for a Supermarine as well.
I'm not sure what I'd have done to it. Maybe put "Watchuseek Bremont Forum" along with our screen-name on the caseback. Then put the WUS logo (similar to what is on the WUS Pin ) somewhere on the dial.

cheers.


----------



## vipereaper30

Janne said:


> I fact, it is the SuperMarine I like the most.
> I prefer not to use the short SM, as SadoMasochism is not my thing, and you guys know how the Internet works....


Had no idea what that also stands for, hope my original post stays in context!


----------



## vipereaper30

Spit161 said:


> I'd go for a Supermarine as well.
> I'm not sure what I'd have done to it. Maybe put "Watchuseek Bremont Forum" along with our screen-name on the caseback. Then put the WUS logo (similar to what is on the WUS Pin ) somewhere on the dial.
> 
> cheers.


Blue with orange or red and I'd be all over it. How about "WUS" or "WIS" with screen-name?

I would be interested, but wouldn't want to see a monstrosity created as have some WUS LEs been IMO.


----------



## Spit161

vipereaper30 said:


> I would be interested, but wouldn't want to see a monstrosity created as have some WUS LEs been IMO.


I agree. Some of the LEs made for this forum (WUS in general) have been a bit on the poor side.

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish

I already have one "Forum" Bremont. No need to get another...!


Moody by Noodlefish, on Flickr


MB1.5 crop by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## samanator

Lets look at this from a business perspective (And Mergers and Acquisitions is something I'm involved in everyday at my job). Currently Bremont is privately owned company that by all appearances is doing well as a startup. It is profitable at low volumes and appears to holds it margins well (Meaning not a lot of high percentage discounting like say a Graham). It really has no name history to buy into so there is really no case for acquisition by anyone unless it begins to flounder. It is only beginning to build up a AD network which is driving some volume growth (But it appears they are being cautious) so this is good. I have been following this brand for a few years now and like other I've read everything I can get my hands on. The English brothers appear to be edging towards an inhouse movement but this is a daunting task. I'm certain there are many buy or build discussions going on behind closed doors. By buy I mean license technology or an older design as a base to build their own. Even Tag went the license route with the new 1887 movement to drop 3-5 years of development time. The line also calls for two movements (a 3 or 4 hand standard with day/date and a chronograph with day/date). So it may be a tough choice as to which has more value. So I would see this as part of the plan and would expect to see an enhanced older designs.

What Bremont has now is a really cool group of cases that are distinctive from other brands. They have been able to set roots into the aviation set with real and recognized partnerships. They have done what they can to keep as much of the watch as currently possible UK based. Unlike the British Masters companies that are pretty much all Swiss. The designs are solid and appeal to collectors, which is about all they can sustain with their volumes. They have a high entry price and are getting it and from most reports people find value in their products. I could not find a negative comment about them anywhere. So I think they have room to continue to grow but most likely will never be a huge company. Being able to deliver a in house movement regardless of origin would be a monumental stepping stone. So far they appear to be pushing the right buttons. They have a unique niche and that is a hard thing to do these days.


As far as the MB II, maybe the fact that I have one on orders will convey how much I like this watch. That it was a hard decision as to which model to buy shows the line has some dept to it.


----------



## FlyPenFly

IIRC, the brothers were bankers before they were watch brand owners.

They probably have factored in a lot of the time and costs it takes to spin up a luxury brand.

Right now, they seem to be making all the right moves and my guess is we'll see an in house chronograph movement from them within 2 years. They have serious horological talent in their technical direcotor and they're not happy sitting still.

In 20 years, I expect Bremont to actually be in the same position it is now, $4000-$10,000 market with a 80/20 split. They'll be recognized as a serious but different brand.


----------



## mattjmcd

A year and a half later and Bremont is still around. Only 18.5 more years until we have a definite answer! Lol. Anyhow... I DO think we are little bit closer to roping Janne into our little posse.


----------



## Ajdavidson

I am very interested in buying the Bremont EP120. Are there any sellers out there???


----------



## Ajdavidson

By the way, I also like the MBII, however, two features would have been better to add to is design: Safire back and UTC time. The only Bremonts right now with both Safire crystal backing and UTC time are the chronographs and I would like to see a non-chronograph with these features (like the MBII!!).


----------



## vipereaper30

Now less than 18 years to go. I'm still very much enjoying all of my Bremonts while the rest of my collection spends far too much time in the safe.

I had a lucky guess as Bremont watches now read "London" on the dial.

I'm going to go out on another limb and suggest Bremont will unveil an in-house movement within the next two years. 

So Janne...have you reconsidered your take on the Co.? 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## valdarrant

The long term watch amateur experts that provide these commentaries deciding on good/bad watch brands or their potential survival offer solid entertainment. While I await more laughs I will enjoy my Bremont collection.

MB II/AN
SOLO/WH-SI


----------



## Watchstudent

This was an interesting read for me. How do people see the brands future now? Bremont is certainly on my wish list as I have stated on this forum.

Might seem silly but one of the things that, to me, could stop Bremont becoming an brand that goes on and on, is at the moment the company's main strength, Nick and Giles. What is the age of these guys? I know they aren't old but retirement will call, do they have an heir with their passion. I suppose someone will take over if it does continue, Hans Wilsdorf's family doesn't still run Rolex I guess.


----------



## Jwalker9

Nick is 42, Giles 40. Barring anymore aircraft accidents, these guys will be around a long time! I think they have plenty of time to broaden the footprint of Bremont before they pass the company on to the next generation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidtsee

I agree- with any watch brand.. they really have to understand how to carry the heritage to the new generation and to survive their watch past their current offerings.. that's how Omega, TAG, etc. get so popular. The horologically supreme watches like Vacheron and Audemars, etc. all know how to carry on their legacy, let's wish Nick and Giles the best as they do that as well!


----------

